# Cranberry Concentrate/ Juice



## HMan2 (Jul 12, 2017)

I am wanting to start a batch of cranberry wine and since cranberries aren't in season right now I'm thinking of using a concentrate or juice. I haven't checked my local stores yet but have looked around a little online. 

Does anyone have any brands or specific juices/ concentrates to look for? I figure I'm looking for something with no sorbate and little to no sugar added. It seems many of them aren't just cranberry juice and have apple or grape juice added, I am afraid those may not turn out as well as I would like. Any other tips or things to look out for?


----------



## Scooter68 (Jul 13, 2017)

Go online. "Dynamic Health" label is listed as 100% Cranberry. It's a concentrate so you can make it as strong as you like. $15.00 a bottle on Walmart site.


----------



## HMan2 (Jul 13, 2017)

Scooter68 said:


> Go online. "Dynamic Health" label is listed as 100% Cranberry. It's a concentrate so you can make it as strong as you like. $15.00 a bottle on Walmart site.



I did come across that one and it seemed like a good option. I have absolutely no clue how much i would use, do you have any recommendations? I'm likely making 3 gallons. I've read people use 3-4 cans of frozen concentrate per gallon. But it seems like it would be super expensive to use about 10 bottles of this stuff for 3 gallons coming out about 150 bucks does that seem right to anyone? Or should i be using a lot less concentrate than that?


----------



## Bodenski (Jul 13, 2017)

Trader Joe's sells 100% Cranberry juice with no preservatives. (And no added sugar. I tried drinking it straight, and it isn't pleasant at all on its own!) I've used it to top-off my cranberry and cran-apple wines before. It's not a concentrate, but it is potent.


----------



## Scooter68 (Jul 13, 2017)

As to quantity for 3 Gallons I would take whatever quantity they say it takes for one (1) Gallon of drink and up that amount by about 25 -40% So if one bottle makes 1 gallon drink I would use at least 4 bottles for 3 gallons of wine. More if you are into stronger flavors.

Another key I look at is how many calories in a single 8 oz serving -Typically they call for 1 oz of concentrate to 7 oz of water for a serving. If that number is under 110 calories per serving then go stronger with the mix.

_(I found with tart cherry concentrate with no sugar added the calorie count varied from one brand to another from 70-110 calories/per 8oz serving. I stayed away from the lower calorie concentrate because that's less sugar and most likely either less ripe cherries or fewer cherries per serving. - That's my unscientific approach.)_

Yeah that sounds a little high for 3 gallons of wine. I did a little quick research and found that cranberries are definitely more expensive. Several concentrates direct the use of 1 oz concentrate with 5 oz water for a 6 oz serving. That is going to jump the price up a lot. The only other option ?? is to use dried or frozen whole cranberries. You would have to cook raw cranberries or reconsitute dried berries. I defer to others who probably have a ton more experience with cranberry wine. Just looks like a more expensive wine to make from concentrates.


----------



## HMan2 (Jul 13, 2017)

Scooter68 said:


> As to quantity for 3 Gallons I would take whatever quantity they say it takes for one (1) Gallon of drink and up that amount by about 25 -40% So if one bottle makes 1 gallon drink I would use at least 4 bottles for 3 gallons of wine. More if you are into stronger flavors.
> 
> Another key I look at is how many calories in a single 8 oz serving -Typically they call for 1 oz of concentrate to 7 oz of water for a serving.  If that number is under 110 calories per serving then go stronger with the mix.
> 
> ...



Thanks for all the help! It does seem to be a more expensive wine to make. 

I did find one on amazon called FruitFast Cranberry Juice Concentrate. Theres one ingredient "concentrated 100% cranberry juice" so it seems like it would work. 

In the description they say that 3/4 pound of cranberries are used to make 1 ounce of concentrate...so in this 32 ounce bottle they would have used 24 pounds of cranberries. I'm curious if i used about a half bottle of this and mixed with water to get my 3 gallons if that would turn out. The math would say 12 pounds of cranberries went into my batch. 

This doesn't seem like a bad option but im a newbie so i don't know much about concentrates. Maybe someone else has tried something similar or has some tips?


----------



## Scooter68 (Jul 14, 2017)

Other than the cost - If that's a concern, I'd go for it. You can always blend it with another wine if it can't stand on it's own merits.


----------



## wpt-me (Jul 27, 2017)

I wonder if the sugar cane juice would make a good back sweetener? Simple syrup? 

Bill


----------



## Scooter68 (Jul 27, 2017)

Remember you need to end up with at least 10% alcohol by volume for your wine to keep at all. So adding sugar is pretty much mandatory unless those cranberries have a lot of sugar.


----------



## wpt-me (Jul 27, 2017)

Web Root showed only secure parts.

Bill


----------

